# Free Betta Drawings!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I can draw your betta for you! Just post a picture here! The pictures have to be clear. I prefer if the betta is facing sideways you know? Like not a face-on shot? Sorry I don't have an example. So start posting because I am only doing them for the first 10 people who post. Maybe if they are turning out good I will extend it! :-D


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Here, Im looking for a cool drawing of these 3 that I plan to turn into a tattoo. So see if you can draw well any of these 3


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya sure! I will have it for you soon!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have 4 betta fish want drawn (sorry you don't need to do all):
first up is luna:








she is a bi-color comb tail
next is lunar:
























he is a DBT, with a beautiful steel-ish
another is strawberry:
























she is a normal VT (she is very cute X3)
last is chili (pepper) (pics are kinda blurry):








can you draw him with HM tail, his fin got shredded by a filter o.0








he is a solid red HM, with metallic blue-ish on his tail, and body.
thanks if you can =]]
(sorry it seems a bit long)


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure, sorry but they will take a while. Definately under a week though. Im really sorry, but my whole life isn't drawing bettas! lol I try to make them perfect....hopefully.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it is ok take your time, am not rushing.oh my gosh i just love your avi x3 it looks silly and cute. but thanks can't wait how it is gonna look like =D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. That is my boy p.j. He recently passed away.  well I am done drawing your 3rd betta MMAsac, I will get it on the computer tomorrow!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

If your not to busy could you please do the boy in my avatar? Thanks!


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

hope im here in time... could you do dragon?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorry for your lost black berry =[

can't wait how everyone's betta's will turn out =D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you. I am so sorry they are taking a while. But the first 2 are done. Just being lazy at putting them on the computer. lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Could you please draw my new boy Lelouch?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya sure. Ugh I am getting behind. Okay guys so after that last one I am going to close down orders just until I get caught up okay?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! ^^ I look forward to it.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay! It will be a week or less!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok then


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here you go MMAsac, sorry it took a while!









I also drew your first one but it isn't uploading right! This one didn't even upload fully! I will work on that okay? I really want you to see the other one!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

great looks awesome, thanks! i look forward to seeing the other one as well.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I know the colouring isn't great. I have sucky pencil crayons (lol). But I will probably touch it up.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Pencil crayons? Are you canadian?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya lol, why?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol just a canadian word. xD I'm canadian so no one understands me when I say that and washroom. xD


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh really? lol I say washroom too! Haha Canadian buddies!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wut? XP ... oh yeah! that drawing is awsome 0.0 cna't wait to see another =D


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

could you draw Flare? it would be totally awesome, hes my Favorite VT "Marble"


----------

